# FAS Modern Periphery Tone Test (Axe-FX, SD2.0/SSD, Chugga-lug)



## Taylor2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys,

I decided to give the Periphery tone a go, while I didn't really get there, I did find something I'm pretty happy with.

It's not a song or anything, just wankery stemmed from Bulb's "Strizzwald".


Notes :

Drums : Superior 2.0 for cymbals, Steven Slate for snare and kick, mixed with samples of my own.

Guitars : Ibanez RGA121 w/ stock pickups, Axe-FX Ultra FAS Modern and Redwirez Mesa cabs.

Bass : Spectrasonics Trilian with Ampeg SVX


I think it's pretty ballsy!


https://dl.dropbox.com/u/7076680/ToneTestbr00tz.mp3

http://soundcloud.com/taylorg


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 31, 2011)

The mix feels slot more brutal than Bulb's he has this certain twang that you touched on in those last few licks, really enjoyed it man. Those snare hits work perfectly, even hearing them in between guitar, they just work.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks once again Alex! 

I'm liking the snare quite a bit too. It seems to sit really well with the guitar tone here. 
I'm not entirely sure what I'll use the mix on, but I really like everything about it, so I'm sure I'll find a reason haha.


----------



## IbanezJ2GA (Jan 31, 2011)

sounds perfect to me


----------



## Psyy (Jan 31, 2011)

Whoa, Soundcloud? FOLLOWFOLLOWFOLLOWFOLLOW

I, personally can't get a good sound with the FAS Modern. Nothing this nice, anyway.


----------



## Triple7 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds awesome duder, you got an overdrive in front of that FAS Modern?


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks guys!


TS 808 Mod in front.


----------



## skyeDCCCXX (Feb 1, 2011)

SNARLY!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh wow, just noticed the soundcloud! Definitely following!


----------



## NickB11 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey man sounds sick...if you dont mind me asking what mic are you using on the Mesa and the placement? Thanks!


----------



## loktide (Feb 1, 2011)

really awesome tone and mix 

what mesa impulse (mic) were you using? this makes me want to try out those redwirez impulses with my axefx


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 1, 2011)

loktide said:


> really awesome tone and mix
> 
> what mesa impulse (mic) were you using? this makes me want to try out those redwirez impulses with my axefx








NickBen said:


> Hey man sounds sick...if you dont mind me asking what mic are you using on the Mesa and the placement? Thanks!




Thanks guys!


It was the Mesa V30 4x12, SM57 0.5" Cap + TAB 57 same position.


----------



## loktide (Feb 1, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> It was the Mesa V30 4x12, SM57 0.5" Cap + TAB 57 same position.



awesome, thanks man


----------



## Despised_0515 (Feb 1, 2011)

Sick as always, Taylor!
Beastly mix and I'm looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Despised_0515 said:


> Sick as always, Taylor!
> Beastly mix and I'm looking forward to hearing more.


 
Thanks man! 
How's things coming along with SD2.0?


----------



## ROAR (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow all your stuff is sick!
Excellent tone man.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks man!


----------



## georg_f (Feb 3, 2011)

sounds great duuuude


----------



## themike (Feb 3, 2011)

Sounds great man! How much difference would you say the impulses have over the AxeFX cabs ?


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 4, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> Sounds great man! How much difference would you say the impulses have over the AxeFX cabs ?



Impulses make ALL the difference man.
Absolutely HUGE difference.
Night and day.
Monumental.
Another word hinting at greatness.

If you own one I would definitely recommend trying the RedWirez sims.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 4, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Impulses make ALL the difference man.
> Absolutely HUGE difference.
> Night and day.
> Monumental.
> ...



Which RedWirez are good, it seems like an expensive
add on to an already expensive amp.


----------



## themike (Feb 4, 2011)

Taylor said:


> Impulses make ALL the difference man.
> Absolutely HUGE difference.
> Night and day.
> Monumental.
> ...



Yeah I just got the Mesa Red Wirez and I'm going to pick up the Orange and Marshal ones this weekend. 




ROAR said:


> Which RedWirez are good, it seems like an expensive
> add on to an already expensive amp.



Yeah but it makes sense. Figure the price of the AxeFX and Impulses are nothing compared to the price of going to a studio, renting amps and recording these tracks to get a tone that compares.

I mean you can buy a BMW, but if your into cars your going to still buy aftermarket parts no matter how awesome it is stock.


----------



## ROAR (Feb 4, 2011)

^Ah good point!


----------



## themike (Feb 4, 2011)

ROAR said:


> ^Ah good point!


 

Yeah I mean at first I was thinking the same thing. Like "$2000 - this thing doesnt even have a USB hookup?!" but then I realized that it would sound so much better going through an interface anyway. Plus cab sims are cheap - like $10 per pack and it gives you another option if for some reason you weren't satisfied.


----------



## ChuckLee (Feb 4, 2011)

my compliments, it's really close


----------



## Zand3 (Feb 4, 2011)

The mix is just unbelievable, some parts dragged on a little bit for me with the breakdown and the end, but overall I REALLY enjoyed listening to it and it definitely inspired me to keep working on my stuff


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 4, 2011)

ROAR said:


> Which RedWirez are good, it seems like an expensive
> add on to an already expensive amp.


 
Keep in mind, you can get individual cabs too.
The only one I liked and use, are the Mesa ones.
And I think it's only like $10-20 for a single cab set.

Not that bad really, and when you think about it, it's just like adding new pickups to a guitar.



ChuckLee said:


> my compliments, it's really close


 
Thanks mate!



Zand3 said:


> The mix is just unbelievable, some parts dragged on a little bit for me with the breakdown and the end, but overall I REALLY enjoyed listening to it and it definitely inspired me to keep working on my stuff


 

Now are you talking about the "Periphery Tone Test" or the "DREAMS Teaser"?


----------



## Perplexed-Perception (Sep 7, 2011)

did you eq the tone at all if so what did you do? or does the fas modern have the natural bulb sound already?


----------



## GATA4 (Sep 10, 2011)

Sounds flipping amazing man. Great job


----------



## Psyy (Sep 10, 2011)

Holy necrorape.


----------



## mikemueller2112 (Sep 11, 2011)

Sounds really good man. Kinda wish I hadn't listened, I'm on the waiting list for the Axe2, but fuuuck it's taking a long time, and this is torture. I need to get a beefier laptop so I can put SD2.0 on it and take it to work with me and fiddle with it, those drums sounded like gravy.


----------



## Kurkkuviipale (Sep 11, 2011)

This is 9 months old... The clip is great and all that stuff, but you don't have to say it after nine months, do you? Unless you have something to ask about the particular clip, I guess...


----------

